
ES6 Starter Kit - mjstahl
https://github.com/mjstahl/es6-starter-kit
======
mjstahl
I got tired of having to remember how I set a project up each time, so I
figured I would turn it in to its own repo.

It is opinionated and doesn't cover every need, but I figured this would save
some time for others making their way into ES6.

Feel free to offer any feedback or pull requests.

